# [consulta] enmascarar paquetes

## pelelademadera

buenas, vengo por una duda, no se si se puede hacer tan sencillo pero por ahi si.

la onda es la siguiente, quiero hacer la inversa de desenmascarar ~amd64

o sea, corro un sistema ~amd64, pero quiero enmascarar en ciertos paquetes las versiones ~amd64

se puede hacer esto? gracias

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola pelelademadera se me ocurre que lo que buscas sería colocar el paquete que no quieres instalar en la version testing en /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords para que se instale la version estable no?.

Yo así hago para instalar paquetes inestables, por ejemplo >=www-client/firefox-bin-10.0.2 ~amd64  supongo que sería quitarle el ~ que esta antes de amd64 para hacer lo que quieres, es una idea  :Smile:  .

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que lo que quieres se puede hacer con package.mask.

Lee lo que dice la página del manual (man portage) sobre ese archivo.

----------

